# Can anyone ID this frog?



## tonesanlainie (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

I was hoping some of the experienced herpers might be able to id this frog. It was found in Sydnam, Victoria today.


Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have any side pics?


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 23, 2010)

eastern marsh ?????


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> eastern marsh ?????


 Whats that?


----------



## scorps (Nov 23, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Whats that?


 
A type of monkey. . .


----------



## Costa (Nov 23, 2010)

scorps said:


> A type of monkey. . .


 lol i thought he was talking about aliens


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2010)

scorps said:


> A type of monkey. . .


 No seriously, I know of Spotted marsh and Striped marsh, so I assumed it was another common name of one of them, thats why I asked, no need for your rolling eyes BS


----------



## Costa (Nov 23, 2010)

to me it looks like an ornate burrowing frog. could be and probably am wrong coz the distribution for these arent usually in vic...
but thats what it looks like to me...


----------



## monitordude (Nov 23, 2010)

scarlet sided pobble bonk


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like it is from the _Lymnodynastes dumerilii _(pobblebonk) complex.


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a marsh frog...........


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 23, 2010)

snakelover33 said:


> It's a marsh frog...........


 A.j my woma


----------



## frogchick (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey there,
my first thought was that it looks like a toadlet - uperolia of some sort, but then found this:-
Booroolong Frog:

Frogs of Australia > Litoria booroolongensis / Booroolong Frog

region doesn't look quite right, but froggie does! more pix and size would help a better id.
Cheers


----------



## eipper (Nov 24, 2010)

It is a young Limnodynastes dumerilli, Pobblebonk or Banjo Frog


----------



## Thyla (Nov 27, 2010)

Seems to me like a Long-Thumbed Frog (_Limnodynastes fletcheri_).


----------



## jordo (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen so many wrong answers in a ID thread :lol:



ozziepythons said:


> Looks like it is from the _Lymnodynastes dumerilii _(pobblebonk) complex.


Amen.


----------



## eipper (Nov 28, 2010)

Jordo...at least most had it down to genus....


----------



## hornet (Nov 28, 2010)

jordo said:


> Wow, I've never seen so many wrong answers in a ID thread :lol:
> 
> 
> Amen.


 
gotta admit tho frogs can be a real pain to id so i think they have done well going with the pic supplied


----------



## giggle (Nov 28, 2010)

The only way to ID this frog would be to take a side picture. There are many species with markings like these. It resembles an ornate burrowing frog from the top but the length and position of the front legs and the way the hands sit along with its general shape and sitting position are needed to identify. If its front feet turn in on short front arms with a squat body and an upright position its an ornate burrowing frog... most likely.


----------



## tashliveshere (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go with ridgie1, and say (from the picture provided) it looks like a scarlet sided pobble bonk.


----------



## woodduck (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it Jeremiah ???
[video=youtube;QtYnCmw2CWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtYnCmw2CWE[/video]
LOL...


----------

